# chalky white streaks



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have chalky white streaks on the sides of the rv.
Appears to be coming from roof.
Do I just wash the roof if so what chemicals??
Do I have to paint the roof with some rubber solution??


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Me too., I ignore the source, and wash the RV.


Probably wrong but, hey ho......lifes too short.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

I have the same as well from the sides and from cab roof , the gel coat on the fibre glass has broken down causing the chalk, have contacted couple of places but nothing to fix broken gel coats, polishes etc dont improve it , thinking of paint or clear laquer...


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

when I was involved with boating and gel coat got as you described we used to paint it with two pot polyeurathane which is a very robust finish
Richard


----------

